# Panino Sweet Treat TNT



## kadesma (May 7, 2011)

I made this for myself to see what and if I'd like it. I'm not a big chocolate fan and boy did I get a surprise with this.
 I took 2 small slices of country white bread   and  about 3/4 oz of bittersweet chocolate or enough to cover the slice of bread. Chopped up the chocolate. Put the chocolate on the bread almost to the edge. covered the chocolate with the second slice of bread and then put it into a 500 oven and toasted it for 5 min. I had to use tongs to turn this baby over because the chocolate becomes like a liquid as it melts. The treat is ready when both sides of the bread are light brown. Coll or chance burning your tongue, lips and roof of your mouth with molten chocolate. And don't ask I did it
kadesma


----------



## licia (May 17, 2011)

CJ, I have a sister who would really love the idea.  I don't believe there is anything chocolate that she doesn't really like. I'll tell her. She used to talk our mother into making chocolate gravy FOR BREAKFAST.  Mom never did it for me. Of course, I was a bit more sensible!


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2011)

licia said:


> CJ, I have a sister who would really love the idea.  I don't believe there is anything chocolate that she doesn't really like. I'll tell her. She used to talk our mother into making chocolate gravy FOR BREAKFAST.  Mom never did it for me. Of course, I was a bit more sensible!


licia, 
we have a restaurant here that has chocolate gravy. Until your post I thought it was a gag!!!! I guess you could say i'm sensible and my sister is the one who will jump in with both feet. Guess you and I will have to give this a whirl together. Hope your sister licks her lips.
cj


----------



## Clienta (May 17, 2011)

My son's favorite calzone is with chocolate chips, peanut butter, honey & bananas!  Once it comes out I drizzle it with with more chocolate.  If we have fresh strawberries or raspberries that can be added too.  So yummy!


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2011)

Clienta said:


> My son's favorite calzone is with chocolate chips, peanut butter, honey & bananas!  Once it comes out I drizzle it with with more chocolate.  If we have fresh strawberries or raspberries that can be added too.  So yummy!


This is just a simple pannini and it can be addictive. I enjoy it, my grandkids wolf them down If your son is anything like my kids he will eat several at a sitting.
kadesma


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 18, 2011)

Just a point of order: Panini is plural. One sandwich would be a pinino.


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Just a point of order: Panini is plural. One sandwich would be a pinino.


Thanks for correcting me. It's nice to have someone with your knowledge setting me straight. I'll not make thet mistake again.
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 18, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Just a point of order: Panini is plural. One sandwich would be a pinino.



"In Italy, a *panino* (Italian pronunciation: [paˈniːno]) is the word for sandwich."

That is in Italy...we are not in Italy...and the correct spelling for the word you want is p-a-n-i-n-o.


----------

